
Flickr will use upload filters after EU directive adoption - zoobab
https://t3n.de/news/flickr-urheberrechtsscanner-auf-fotoplattform-eingefuehrt-1156341/
======
_the_inflator
Ok, this article is in German.

However this seems like a new business model. Flickr is going to check for
rights infringement and will inform the companies that hold the copyright, so
that they can "sue" the infringer. This is even more dangerous than the filter
itself.

Having automated scanners and suers - good bye internet.

